# I finally got to ride Philippe's Corsa



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

I spent all day today in meetings and topped off the afternoon with a series of interviews ( I hate interviewing people) to replace my assistant who suffered a meltdown last week and walked out.

When those were done I looked out the window, the sun was shining, the sky was blue and I ran for the car.

I finally got to ride that Corsa SL that I got from Philippe and built up - I used a narrower bar than I normally use and I will replace that, but mostly Super Record, Nisi Laser rims and Corsa KX tires on 36 x3 wheels.

A lovely ride, just lovely.

Only got to go for about 10 miles or so, but a really nice ride.

Another nice, enjoyable ride. 

Thanks Eddy.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Hey TMB*

Where are the pics?


toomanybikes said:


> I spent all day today in meetings and topped off the afternoon with a series of interviews ( I hate interviewing people) to replace my assistant who suffered a meltdown last week and walked out.
> 
> When those were done I looked out the window, the sun was shining, the sky was blue and I ran for the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

boneman said:


> Where are the pics?


Sorry 'bout that.

When I first received the frame - here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80724

And the frame built up, here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81217

I haven't replaced the brakes yet ( I got a lot of grief over those Nashbar ones) but the ones that are on it work like a hot damn. My plan is to put Modolo Master Pros on the bike, just received a set of NOS Modolo sintered pads and am trying to find some hoods for a set of Modolo levers that I have stiing around at home.

So a couple of changes yet to make - but almost there. Nice smooth ride.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

That is a sweet ride, even with the nashbars. Bet it would look fine in the foothills of North Scottsdale....

b21


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> That is a sweet ride, even with the nashbars. Bet it would look fine in the foothills of North Scottsdale....
> 
> b21



Or a reworked Bailey with fresh chrome and couplers!!

On the Merckx, I have a set of gold anodized levers but am trying to track down a set of drilled black levers - Modolo - either Master Pros or Internationals. Then I'll make the switch.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*yup*



toomanybikes said:


> Or a reworked Bailey with fresh chrome and couplers!!
> 
> Would be a great "test" of the couplers, fer sure, fer sure.
> 
> On the Merckx, I have a set of gold anodized levers but am trying to track down a set of drilled black levers - Modolo - either Master Pros or Internationals. Then I'll make the switch.


Man, I wouldn't know where to start to find those!!

B21


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> Man, I wouldn't know where to start to find those!!
> 
> B21



I actually found a pretty good looking set on International levers on eBAy a couple of weeks ago, had them on my watch list and then lost track of the days so missed them :mad2: :mad2: 

The hunt is on again


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Might check with these guys http://www.yellowjersey.org/brax.html 

They always seem to have a decent stash of Modolo stuff, and I know they had black a while back as I almost picked up a set but chickened out.


----------

